# Question about reinstating my license



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Im 18 years old and I got my license suspended when I was 17 due to the JOL law about speeding now i was wondering if I have to pay my ticket before I can take the classes or if i can take them before i pay the ticket? thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

well I have passed to allowed time to pay it I was short on cash. What is the charge for late fee?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

wideout052590 said:


> well I have passed to allowed time to pay it I was short on cash. What is the charge for late fee?


Ummmm...WHAT?????


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Usually the punishment for non-payment is a suspension of your driving rights but your already suspended so.... not sure on the late fee but I think the reinstatement fee is $500


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

wideout052590 said:


> well I have passed to allowed time to pay it I was short on cash. What is the charge for late fee?


Your F#$KED


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> well I have passed to allowed time to pay it I was short on cash. What is the charge for late fee?


Don't worry about it, drive anyways. Don't let the man tell you what to do. F*ck the police, yo!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> well I have passed to allowed time to pay it I was short on cash What is the charge for late fee?
> 
> 
> > Have you been taking English lessons from Southbeachco...


----------

